# PHP4 zu PHP5



## BiGer (18. September 2007)

Hallo, ich habe Debian 3.1 und finde kein Tutorial um von php4 auf php5 upzudaten...

kann mir jemand helfen?

mfg


----------



## Sinac (18. September 2007)

Quellen dafür in die /etc/apt/sources.list eintragen, apt-get update, apt-get install php5.


----------



## BiGer (18. September 2007)

Welche Quellen?

mfg


----------



## Sinac (18. September 2007)

Die eines Debian Mirrors der PHP5 enthält?!


----------



## BiGer (18. September 2007)

finde da keine mirros

# See sources.list(5) for more information, especialy
# Remember that you can only use http, ftp or file URIs
# CDROMs are managed through the apt-cdrom tool.
deb http://ftp.debian.de/debian sarge main contrib non-free
deb http://non-us.debian.org/debian-non-US sarge/non-US main contrib non-free
deb http://security.debian.org/ sarge/updates main contrib non-free
deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian-volatile/ sarge/volatile main contrib non-free

# Uncomment if you want the apt-get source function to work
#deb-src http://http.us.debian.org/debian stable main contrib non-free
#deb-src http://non-us.debian.org/debian-non-US stable/non-US main contrib non-free


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. September 2007)

Debian 3.1 hat, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, im Stable-Tree nur PHP4, aber nicht PHP5.
Entsprechend wuerde ich vorschlagen auf Debian 4 upzugraden.

Das laeuft eigentlich ziemlich schmerzfrei ab. Dauert eine Weile, hat bei mir aber keinerlei Probleme gemacht, bei insgesamt 2 Tests und einem Run auf dem Live-System.


----------



## BiGer (18. September 2007)

gibt es ein Tutorial dafür? um auf Debian 4 Upzudaten? 

Und wie läuft es dann anschließend mit dem PHP5 Update?

mfg


----------



## BiGer (18. September 2007)

sry wegen doppelpost, aber:

so, habs nun auf php5 Aktualisiert..

nun kommt bei Betreten der Seite eine weiße leere Seite

siehe: klick

hier die phpinfo: klick


----------



## Sinac (18. September 2007)

Scheint sich erledigt zu haben, oder?


----------



## BiGer (18. September 2007)

Ne.., musste wieder Backup einspielen..., is wieder php4 drauf

php5 macht probleme mit meiner Seite...


----------

